# fna vs needle biopsy



## scicchitanoa (May 4, 2009)

Sounds like a FNA to me, but here is some quick info to look for that may help you determine FNA vs Biopsy:

*FNA*
Cytology Report
pulling of fluid/cells
22 gague or grater is typically a fine needle aspiration
"chiba" is a fine needle

*Biopsy*
Pathology report
pulling tissue
"temno" is used for core and tissue biopsies


----------

